# C&C cage design



## Texas mom (Apr 22, 2011)

I was making a 2 X 5 panel one story cage, but I think I've decided to reduce the "basic" cage to 2 X 3 panels and add a detachable run to the basic cage. The run would probably stay on the cage most of the time, but when I have guests over, I could remove the run. KWIM? I have a large family, so floor space is at a premium.

Any photos or designs out there? I just want to know what others have done.


----------



## skits (Apr 22, 2011)

Here is my cage. I tried staying with white and silver cubes but I ran out of them and my dad went out and got colorful ones so it looks a little messy. I also ran out of them and didn't get to finish the 3rd floor. :rollseyes


----------



## Texas mom (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice. Is all that for one bun?


----------



## skits (Apr 23, 2011)

Yeah


----------

